# Opinions on the Dolphin 47 (Alden)



## net_junky (Nov 14, 2015)

Does anyone have any sailing experience with the Dolphin 47. I have researched it on sailboat data and looked at a few on Yachtworld but I am interested in what others that have sailed them had to say about them. 

Thanks,

Don C.


----------



## Brownell.st (Feb 18, 2021)

net_junky said:


> Does anyone have any sailing experience with the Dolphin 47. I have researched it on sailboat data and looked at a few on Yachtworld but I am interested in what others that have sailed them had to say about them.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Don C.


I just bought one. I'll let you know! (6 years after your post ha). Have you learned any more about them? I have hull #13 from 1978.


----------



## SV Siren (Mar 8, 2013)

Brownell.st said:


> I just bought one. I'll let you know! (6 years after your post ha). Have you learned any more about them? I have hull #13 from 1978.


Since they have not logged in since August of 2016, I would not expect a reply, but feel free to either post your thoughts about it here, or start your own thread on it, since the info you post will live on in perpetuity for others to read.


----------

